# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين وأخبار الصحف الخميس16  يوليو2015

## عز الدين

*تنفّس بـ "لا إله إلاّ الله"..
 و عاتب نفسك بـ "استغفر الله"..
 و تألّم بـ "يا الله لك الحمد"..
 و تعجّب بـ "سبحان الله"..
 و افرح بـ "الصّلاة على رسول الله"..
 و احزن بـ "إنّا لله و إنّا إليه راجعون"..
 و اكسر سمّ عينك بـ "ما شاء الله لا قوة إلاّ بالله"..
 و ابدأ بـ "بسم الله"..
 و اختم بـ "الحمد لله"..
 و اسمع لله و استجب لله و لا تسأل إلاّ الله..
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*المريخ يكتفي بالتعادل مع شباب الشاوية ودياً  


 تعادل المريخ أمام شباب الشاوية بهدف لكل مساء اليوم على ملعب الخروب  بعين مليلة في التجربة الودية الأولى للأحمر في معسكره الحالي بالجزائر  والذي يستعد من خلاله لمواجهة وفاق سطيف يوم الخامس والعشرين من الشهر  الجاري في الجولة الثالثة من دور المجموعتين بدوري الأبطال، وكان المريخ  تقدم بالهدف الأول عن طريق كوفي فيما ادرك شباب الشاوية التعادل قبل ربع  ساعة من نهاية المباراة.
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*مريخ كوستي يقهر الخرطوم الوطني بثنائية  


 حقق مريخ كوستي فوزاً مهماً على ضيفه الخرطوم الوطني بهدفين مساء الأمس  على ملعب إستاد كوستي ضمن الجولة 20 من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز، سجل  هدفي المريخ منتصر فرج الله والايفواري الحسن كانوتيه فيما سجل هدف الخرطوم  مدثر العلمين، بالنتيجة رفع المريخ رصيده الى 21 نقطة وبقي الخرطوم في  نقاطه الـ34.
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*رئيس نادي ï؛³ï»¤ï»®ï؛£ï؛” في تصريح لكورة سودانية : ï؛‡ï؛£ï»¨ï؛ژ ï»£ï؛¶ ï»§ï؛ژï؛©ï»± ï؛چï»ںï؛¤ï»œï»®ï»£ï؛” 
      قال ï؛­ï؛‹ï»´ï؛² نادي  ï؛³ï»¤ï»®ï؛£ï؛” ï؛ƒï»¥ ï»£ï؛ژ ï»³ï؛¤ï»کï»کï»ھ ï»“ï؛®ï»³ï»کï»ھ ï؛چï؛³ï»¤ï»ھ ï؛‡ï»‹ï؛ ï؛ژï؛¯ ï»­ï»ںï»´ï؛² ï؛‡ï»§ï؛ ï؛ژï؛¯ ï»·ï»§ï»ھ ï»§ï؛ژï؛©ï»³ï»ھ ï»«ï»® ï؛چï»ںï»®ï؛£ï»´ï؛ھ ï؛چï»ںï»گï»´ï؛® ï»£ï؛ھï»‹ï»®ï»، ï»£ï»¦ ï؛چï»ںï؛¤ï»œï»®ï»£ï؛” ï؛ƒï»­ ï؛چï؛—ï؛¤ï؛ژï؛© ï؛چï»ںï»œï؛®ï؛“ .
ï»­قال محمد فرج عامر : ï»›ï؛ژï»¥ ï؛³ï»¤ï»®ï؛£ï؛” ï»—ï؛ھ ï؛£ï»‍  ï؛›ï؛ژï»§ï»´ï؛ژ ï»“ï»² ï؛چï»ںï؛ھï»­ï؛­ï»± ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛¼ï؛®ï»± ï»“ï»² ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï»®ï؛³ï»¢ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛ژï؛؟ï»² ï؛§ï» ï»’ ï؛چï»·ï»«ï» ï»² ï»­ï»­ï؛»ï»‍ ï»ںï»¨ï»¬ï؛ژï؛‹ï»² ï»›ï؛„ï؛± ï»£ï؛¼ï؛®  ï»—ï؛’ï»‍ ï؛ƒï»¥ يهزم ï؛چï»ںï؛°ï»£ï؛ژï»ںï»ڑ ï»­ï؛—ï؛„ï»«ï»‍ ï»ںï» ï»¤ï؛¸ï؛ژï؛­ï»›ï؛” ï»“ï»² ï؛©ï»­ï؛­ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛ ï»¤ï»®ï»‹ï؛ژï؛• ï»“ï»² ï؛©ï»­ï؛­ï»± ï؛ƒï؛‘ï»„ï؛ژï»‌  ï؛ƒï»“ï؛®ï»³ï»کï»´ï؛ژ ï»“ï»² ï؛ƒï»­ï»‌ ï»£ï؛¸ï؛ژï؛­ï»›ï؛” ï»ںï»ھ ï»“ï»² ï؛چï»ںï؛’ï»„ï»®ï»ںï؛” .
ï»­ï؛—ï؛¤ï؛ھï؛™ ï؛­ï؛‹ï»´ï؛² نادي ï؛³ï»¤ï»®ï؛£ï؛” لكورة سودانية بعد  ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛†ï؛—ï»¤ï؛® ï؛چï»ںï؛¼ï؛¤ï»”ï»² ï؛چï»ںï؛¬ï»± ï»‹ï»کï؛ھ امس ï؛چï»·ï؛­ï؛‘ï»Œï؛ژï؛€ ï»ںï؛کï»کï؛ھï»³ï»¢ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛ھï»³ï؛® ï؛چï»ںï»”ï»¨ï»² ï؛چï»ںï؛ ï؛ھï»³ï؛ھ ï»ںï» ï»”ï؛®ï»³ï»–  ï»£ï؛¤ï»¤ï؛ھ ï»³ï»®ï؛³ï»’ ï»—ï؛ژï؛‹ï»¼  ï»£ï؛ژ ï؛£ï»کï»کï»ھ ï؛چï»ںï»”ï؛®ï»³ï»– ï؛چï؛³ï»¤ï»ھ ï؛‡ï»‹ï؛ ï؛ژï؛¯ ï»­ï»ںï»´ï؛² ï؛‡ï»§ï؛ ï؛ژï؛¯ 
ï»­ï؛‘ï؛®ï؛­ ï»›ï» ï»¤ï؛ژï؛—ï»ھ “ï؛³ï»¤ï»®ï؛£ï؛” ï»ںï»´ï؛² ï»£ï؛ھï»‹ï»®ï»£ï؛ژ ï»£ï»¦ ï؛چï»ںï؛¤ï»œï»®ï»£ï؛” ï»£ï؛œï»‍ ï؛‡ï»§ï؛’ï»² ï؛چï»ںï؛¬ï»± ï؛—ï؛´ï؛ژï»§ï؛ھï»© ï»­ï؛¯ï؛چï؛­ï؛“ ï؛چï»ںï؛’ï؛کï؛®ï»­ï»‌، ï؛ƒï»­ ï؛چï»·ï»«ï» ï»² ï؛چï»ںï؛¬ï»± ï»›ï؛ژï»¥ ï»³ï؛´ï؛ژï»§ï؛ھï»© ï؛ƒï»‹ï»€ï؛ژï؛€ ï؛چï؛—ï؛¤ï؛ژï؛© ï؛چï»ںï»œï؛®ï؛“ .
ï»­ï؛ƒï؛؟ï؛ژï»‘ قائلا ï؛ƒï»§ï؛ژ ï»“ï؛¨ï»®ï؛­ ï؛‘ï؛ژï»¹ï»‹ï؛ ï؛ژï؛¯ ï؛چï»ںï؛¬ï»± ï؛£ï»کï»کï»¨ï؛ژï»©  ï؛£ï؛کï»° ï؛چï»µï»¥ ï»­ï»›ï؛ژï»¥ ï»£ï؛¤ï»¤ï؛ھ ï»³ï»®ï؛³ï»’ ï»—ï؛ھ ï؛ƒï»›ï؛ھ ï؛ƒï»³ï»€ï؛ژ ï؛§ï»¼ï»‌ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛†ï؛—ï»¤ï؛® ï؛چï»ںï؛¼ï؛¤ï»”ï»² ï؛ƒï»¥ ï»«ï؛ھï»“ï»ھ ï»£ï»ٹ ï؛³ï»¤ï»®ï؛£ï؛”  ï»«ï»® ï؛چï»ںï؛کï؛„ï»«ï»‍ ï»ںï»œï؛„ï؛± ï؛چï»ںï»Œï؛ژï»ںï»¢ ï»ںï»¸ï»§ï؛ھï»³ï؛” ï؛‘ï؛ژï»ںï»´ï؛ژï؛‘ï؛ژï»¥
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*ï؛چï»ںï»œï؛ژï»‘ ï»³ï» ï»”ï؛– ï»§ï»ˆï؛® ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ ï؛£ï»®ï»‌ ï؛ƒï؛³ï»¤ï؛ژï؛€ ï»»ï»‹ï؛’ï»´ï»ھ ï؛‘ï»کï»¤ï؛¼ï؛ژï»§ï»ھ


 ï؛ƒï؛­ï؛³ï» ï؛– ï؛چï»ںï» ï؛ ï»¨ï؛” ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï»¨ï»ˆï»¤ï؛” ï؛چï»ںï؛کï؛ژï؛‘ï»Œï؛” ï»ںï»¼ï؛—ï؛¤ï؛ژï؛© ï؛چï»¹ï»“ï؛®ï»³ï»کï»² ï»ںï»œï؛®ï؛“ ï؛چï»ںï»کï؛ھï»،
 ( ï»›ï؛ژï»‘ ) ï؛ƒï»£ï؛² ï؛§ï»„ï؛ژï؛‘ï؛ژً ï»ںï» ï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ ï؛£ï»®ï»¯ ï»ںï»”ï؛– ï»§ï»ˆï؛® ï؛£ï»®ï»‌ ï؛ƒï؛³ï»¤ï؛ژï؛€ ï؛چï»ںï»¼ï»‹ï؛’ï»´ï»¦
 ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï»œï؛کï»®ï؛‘ï؛” ï»“ï»² ï؛·ï»Œï؛ژï؛­ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ .. ï»­ï؛ƒï؛·ï؛ژï؛­ ï؛چï»ںï؛¨ï»„ï؛ژï؛ڈ ï؛‡ï»ںï»° ï؛ƒï»¥ ï»ںï»®ï؛چï؛‹ï؛¢
 ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï»¨ï؛ژï»“ï؛´ï؛” ï؛—ï»¨ï؛؛ ï»‹ï» ï»° ï»›ï؛کï؛ژï؛‘ï؛” ï؛چï»·ï؛³ï»¤ï؛ژï؛€ ï؛ƒï»‹ï» ï»° ï؛چï»·ï؛­ï»—ï؛ژï»، ï»“ï»² ï»‡ï»¬ï؛®
 ï؛چï»ںï»کï»¤ï»´ï؛؛ .. ï»­ï»›ï؛ژï»§ï؛– ï؛ƒï؛³ï»¤ï؛ژï؛€ ï»»ï»‹ï؛’ï»² ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ ï»“ï»² ï»£ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï؛چï؛“ ï؛چï؛—ï؛¤ï؛ژï؛© ï؛چï»ںï»Œï؛ژï؛»ï»¤ï؛”
 ï»‡ï»¬ï؛®ï؛• ï؛ƒï؛³ï»”ï»‍ ï؛چï»ںï؛®ï»—ï»¢ .
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*تحكيم هجين لمباراة الهلال والتطواني  
 الجزائري مهدي عبيد حكم وسط




 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / عين كاف الحكم الجزائري مهدي عبيد شريف لادارة  مباراة الهلال و المغرب التطواني في البطولة الافريقية والتي تلعب يوم  الخامس والعشرين من الشهر الجاري بتطوان يساعده  الغيني بوبكر دمبويا حكم  مساعد اول ولتونسي انور حميلة حكم ثاني والتونسي فاروق حواسنية كحكم رابع  والمالي سيدي بكاي ماغسا مراقب والايفواري كوني ارديوما منسقا عاما بمساعدة  السنغالي اوصمان فال
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*المريخ يتعادل مع الشاوية في تجربة بالجزائر 
 



 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / تعادل المريخ وفريق الشاوية درجة ثانية بهدف لكل في  المباراة التي جمعتهما في الساعات الاولي من صباح اليوم بمعسكر الفريق  بقسطنطينة وقف من خلالها الفرنسي على جاهزية البدلاء ويتوقع ان يؤدي المريخ  تجربة اخيرة يوم التاسع عشر من الشهر الجاري ضد جمعية الخروب وكان مدرب  المريخ غارزيتو قد وصف المباراة بالمفيدة
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*الغاني جوزيف لامبتي صاحب هدف اينرامو باليد يدير مباراة المريخ 
هدف اينرامو باليد  





كفرووتر / الخرطوم /

 اسند الكاف ادارة مباراة المريخ ووفاق سطيف للحكم  الغاني جوزيف لامبتي الذي ادارة مباراة الاهلي المصري والترجي التونسي في  نصف النهائي الاشهر والذي خرج بسببه الاهلي من البطولة وفاز فيه مازيمبي  بخماسية على الترجي في لوممباشي احتسب حينها الحكم هدفا احرزه اللاعب مايكل  اينرامو بيده في شباك الاهلي المصري وابدى المريخ تخوفه من الحكم المثير  للجدل الذي سيدير مباراة المريخ المقبلة
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*صباحك زين الحبيب عز الدين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكور جدا حبيبنا عزالدين

*

----------


## عز الدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

صباحك زين الحبيب عز الدين



صباحك نور وتقوى وايمان
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

مشكور جدا حبيبنا عزالدين




تسلم 
ولا شكر علي واجب
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*لقطات من مباراه الزعيم واتحاد الشاويه التي انتهت بهدف المتألق ‫كوفي‬

‫

 الجدير بالذكر ان المباراه حظيت بمتابعه جماهيريه كبيره من انصار الفريق  الجزائري وبعض جماهير الانديه الأخري ، وقد أشعلت جماهير الشاويه الشماريخ  بمسرح اللقاء .






*

----------


## عز الدين

*المريخ يتعادل أمام الشاوية الجزائري في تجربة إعدادية قوية
 .
 .
 في إطار إعداد الفرقة الحمراء لمباراتها الإفريقية والكبيرة التي تجمعها  ببطل إفريقيا للنسخة الماضية وفاق إسطيف في ثالث مباريات الزعيم في دوري  مجموعات أبطال إفريقيا خاض المريخ في الساعات الأولي لفجر اليوم مباراة  إعدادية أمام فريق اتحاد الشاوية وإنتهت بالتعادل الإيجابي .
 ومثل المريخ في شوطها الاول كل من :
 المعز .. الريح ..سيلا ... علي ..شمس الفلاح..ابرهومه ..ايمن ..عمر ..ضفر.. اوكرا..عبدو جابر..
 وجمهور جزائري غفير تابع اللقاء والشماريخ والألعاب النارية كانت حاضرة في  ملعب المباراة وأجواء حماسية في المدرجات والكل أستمتع بالسهرة الكروية  الرمضانية والنتيجة تعادلية .
 وبين شوطي المباراة كان هنالك تكريم فخيم من قبل الإتحاد الجزائري لوفد المريخ .
 وفي شوط اللعب الثاني أجري المريخ عدة تبديلات قضت بدخول شيبون وكوفي  وأمير كمال ومصعب ومن كرة صاروخية خارج منطقة الجزاء سدد كوفى في كرة قوية  استقرت في شباك الشاوية وبعدها كان اللعب سجال بين الفريقين وقبل ان يطلق  الحكم صافرته بثواني تمكن الفريق الجزائري من إدراك التعادل وانتهي عليه  اللقاء .
 وفي مباراة إعدادية للطرف الأخر خسر وفاق إسطيف وبنتيجة كبيرة مباراة جمعته بضيفه أمل بوسعادة 4 صفر .
                        	*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*تقبل الله الصيام والقيام الرائع عزالدين .. وتقبل الله صالح الأعمال .. نحييك على الدور الكبير والمجهود المقدر الذى تبذله لإسعاد الآخرين وكل عام وانت بخير وعافيه .. شكرنا لاينقطع لشخصك الكريم 
*

----------


## عز الدين

*ï؛‘ï؛®ï»§ï؛ژï»£ï؛‍ ï؛—ï؛®ï»“ï»´ï»¬ï»² ï»ںï»¼ï»‹ï؛’ï»² ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ ï»“ï»² ï؛چï»ںï»´ï»®ï»، ï؛چï»·ï»­ï»‌ ï»£ï»¦ ï؛چï»ںï»Œï»´ï؛ھ
ï»³ï؛®ï»ڈï؛گ ï؛چï»ںï»”ï؛®ï»§ï؛´ï»² ï»ڈï؛ژï؛­ï؛¯ï»³ï؛کï»® ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛ھï»³ï؛® ï؛چï»ںï»”ï»¨ï»² ï»ںï» ï»”ï؛®ï»—ï؛” ï؛چï»ںï؛¤ï»¤ï؛®ï؛چï؛€
ï»“ï»² ï؛—ï»Œï»®ï»³ï؛¾ ï؛چï»ںï»¼ï»‹ï؛’ï»´ï»¦ ï»‹ï»¦ ï؛£ï؛®ï»£ï؛ژï»§ï»¬ï»¢ ï»£ï»¦ ï»—ï»€ï؛ژï؛€ ï»‹ï»´ï؛ھ ï؛چï»ںï»”ï»„ï؛®
ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï»™ ï»£ï»ٹ ï؛ƒï؛³ï؛®ï»«ï»¢ ï»­ï؛«ï»ںï»ڑ ï؛‘ï؛کï»¨ï»ˆï»´ï»¢ ï»³ï»®ï»، ï؛—ï؛®ï»“ï»´ï»¬ï»² ï»“ï»² ï»£ï»¨ï»„ï»کï؛”
ï»‹ï»´ï»¦ ï»£ï» ï»´ï» ï؛” ï»­ï؛³ï»´ï؛کï»¢ ï»§ï؛¤ï؛® ï؛چï»ںï؛¬ï؛‘ï؛ژï؛‹ï؛¢ ï»­ï؛—ï»¨ï»ˆï»´ï»¢ ï؛‘ï؛®ï»§ï؛ژï»£ï؛‍ ï؛—ï؛®ï»“ï»´ï»¬ï»²
ï»£ï؛کï»œï؛ژï»£ï»‍ ï»³ï؛¸ï»Œï؛® ï»“ï»´ï»ھ ï؛چï»ںï»¼ï»‹ï؛’ï»®ï»¥ ï؛‘ï»”ï؛®ï؛£ï؛” ï؛چï»ںï»Œï»´ï؛ھ ï»­ï»³ï؛’ï؛¬ï»‌ ï؛£ï؛ژï؛—ï»¢ ï»‹ï؛’ï؛ھ
ï؛چï»ںï»گï»”ï؛ژï؛­ ï»£ï؛ ï»¬ï»®ï؛©ï؛چً ï»›ï؛’ï»´ï؛®ï؛چً ï؛£ï؛کï»° ï»³ï؛¨ï؛®ï؛‌ ï»«ï؛¬ï؛چ ï؛چï»ںï»´ï»®ï»، ï؛‘ï؛¼ï»®ï؛­ï؛“
ï؛­ï؛چï؛‹ï»Œï؛” .
ï»ڈï؛ژï؛­ï؛¯ï»³ï؛کï»® ï»³ï»¬ï؛ژï؛ںï»¢ ï؛چï»ںï؛کï؛¤ï»œï»´ï»¢ ï»£ï»¦ ï؛ںï؛ھï»³ï؛ھ ï»‹ï؛’ï؛® ï؛چï»ںï؛¸ï؛®ï»­ï»• ï؛چï»ںï؛کï»®ï»§ï؛´ï»´ï؛”
ï؛·ï»¦ ï؛چï»ںï»”ï؛®ï»§ï؛´ï»² ï»ڈï؛ژï؛­ï؛¯ï»³ï؛کï»® ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛ھï»³ï؛® ï؛چï»ںï»”ï»¨ï»² ï»ںï» ï»”ï؛®ï»—ï؛” ï؛چï»ںï؛¤ï»¤ï؛®ï؛چï؛€
ï»«ï؛ ï»®ï»£ï؛ژً ï»»ï؛«ï»‹ï؛ژً ï»‹ï» ï»° ï؛چï»ںï؛¤ï»œï»¢ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛ژï»ںï»² ï»£ï؛ژï»£ï؛ژï؛©ï»­ ï»›ï»´ï؛کï؛ژ ï»­ï»­ï؛»ï»”ï»ھ
ï؛‘ï؛ژï»ںï»ˆï؛ژï»ںï»¢ ï»­ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï؛—ï؛¸ï»² ï»­ï؛ƒï؛·ï؛ژï؛­ ï»ڈï؛ژï؛­ï؛¯ï»³ï؛کï»® ï»“ï»² ï؛—ï؛¼ï؛®ï»³ï؛¤ï؛ژï؛• ï»§ï؛ژï؛­ï»³ï؛”
ï؛ƒï؛©ï»ںï»° ï؛‘ï»¬ï؛ژ ï»ںï؛¼ï؛¤ï»´ï»”ï؛” ï؛چï»ںï؛¸ï؛®ï»­ï»• ï؛چï»ںï؛کï»®ï»§ï؛´ï»´ï؛” ï؛ƒï»¥ ï؛چï»ںï؛¤ï»œï»¢ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛ژï»ںï»²
ï؛³ï؛®ï»• ï»‹ï؛®ï»• ï»»ï»‹ï؛’ï»´ï»ھ ï»­ï؛³ï؛®ï»• ï»£ï»¨ï»¬ï»¢ ï»§ï؛کï»´ï؛ ï؛” ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï؛چï؛“ ï»­ï؛£ï»®ï»ںï»¬ï؛ژ
ï»ڈï؛¼ï؛’ï؛ژً ï»‹ï»¦ ï؛چï»ںï»کï؛ژï»§ï»®ï»¥ ï»»ï؛—ï؛¤ï؛ژï؛© ï؛چï»ںï»Œï؛ژï؛»ï»¤ï؛” ï»­ï؛ƒï؛؟ï؛ژï»‘ : ï»“ï؛®ï»³ï»کï»² ï»›ï؛ژï»¥
ï»£ï»¤ï»´ï؛°ï؛چً ï»­ï»ںï»Œï؛گ ï»£ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï؛چï؛“ ï»›ï؛’ï»´ï؛®ï؛“ ï»­ï»‹ï؛ژï؛©ï»‌ ï؛چï»ںï»¨ï؛کï»´ï؛ ï؛” ï»“ï»² ï؛—ï»®ï»—ï»´ï؛– ï»»
ï»³ï؛´ï»¤ï؛¢ ï»»ï؛—ï؛¤ï؛ژï؛© ï؛چï»ںï»Œï؛ژï؛»ï»¤ï؛” ï؛‘ï؛ژï»ںï»Œï»®ï؛©ï؛“ ï»­ï»ںï»œï»¦ ï»£ï؛ژï؛«ï؛چ ï»§ï»”ï»Œï»‍ ï»£ï»ٹ
ï؛چï»ںï؛کï؛¤ï»œï»´ï»¢ ï؛چï»·ï»“ï؛®ï»³ï»کï»² ï؛چï»ںï؛¬ï»± ï»³ï؛´ï؛کï»„ï»´ï»ٹ ï؛ƒï»¥ ï»³ï»”ï»Œï»‍ ï؛ƒï؛·ï»´ï؛ژï؛€ ï»» ï»³ï؛کï؛¨ï»´ï» ï»¬ï؛ژ
ï؛£ï؛کï»° ï؛چï»ںï»”ï؛®ï»³ï»– ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï»¨ï؛ژï»“ï؛² ï»­ï؛—ï»®ï»‹ï؛ھ ï»ڈï؛ژï؛­ï؛¯ï»³ï؛کï»® ï»­ï»“ï؛ژï»• ï؛³ï»„ï»´ï»’
ï؛‘ï؛ژï»ںï»¬ï؛°ï»³ï»¤ï؛” ï»£ï؛†ï»›ï؛ھï؛چً ï؛ƒï»¥ ï»“ï؛®ï»³ï»کï»ھ ï؛³ï»´ï»کï؛ژï؛—ï»‍ ï؛‘ï؛¸ï؛®ï؛چï؛³ï؛” ï»“ï»² ï؛—ï» ï»ڑ
ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï؛چï؛“ ï»­ï»ںï»¦ ï»³ï»کï؛’ï»‍ ï؛‘ï؛„ï»± ï»§ï؛کï»´ï؛ ï؛” ï؛§ï»¼ï»‘ ï؛چï»ںï»”ï»®ï؛¯ ï؛£ï؛کï»° ï»³ï»کï» ï؛گ
ï؛چï»ںï»„ï؛ژï»­ï»ںï؛” ï»‹ï» ï»° ï»›ï»‍ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï»¨ï؛ژï»“ï؛´ï»´ï»¦ ï»­ï»³ï؛†ï»›ï؛ھ ï؛‘ï؛„ï»§ï»ھ ï؛چï»ںï»”ï؛®ï»³ï»– ï؛چï»·ï»“ï»€ï»‍
ï»­ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï؛·ï؛¢ ï؛چï»»ï»—ï»®ï»¯ ï»ںï» ï؛کï؛®ï؛·ï؛¢ ï؛‡ï»ںï»° ï؛©ï»­ï؛­ ï؛چï»·ï؛­ï؛‘ï»Œï؛”
*

----------


## عز الدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة SHAKIRATEYA
					

تقبل الله الصيام والقيام الرائع عزالدين .. وتقبل الله صالح الأعمال .. نحييك على الدور الكبير والمجهود المقدر الذى تبذله لإسعاد الآخرين وكل عام وانت بخير وعافيه .. شكرنا لاينقطع لشخصك الكريم 



تسلم يا غالي 

وتقبل الله منا ومنك ومن الجميع صالح الأعمال ..
نسأل الله أن يرينا في محبوبنا ( المريخ ) ما نحب هذا العام
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


بتشكيلة مختلفة المريخ يتعادل مع اتحاد الشاوية في تجربة قوية
رئيس البعثة : المعسكر مستقر .. اتصال الرئيس امر طبيعي يتم بصورة يومية واجتماع المكاشفة جاء في اجواء صحيةوابعاد مندوب قوون قرار مجلس
سالم ينضم غدا لمنتخب بلاده ويعود بالاحد .. حماس غارزيتو في التدريبات يعرضه لالتواء في الكاحل والفحوصات تؤكد سلامته
جمال سالم يسافر الى مصر ويعود قبل مواجهة السطايفة
الوفاق سيتربص في مصر قبل مواجهة المريخ السوداني
 ماضوي يطلب اللعب أمام الثلاثي المصري
نهر النيل وفيصل العجب وبكري المدينة : أبرز المعالم السودانية في المخيلة الجزائرية

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


المريخ يتعادل مع شباب الشاوية بهدف لكل فى تجربة مفيدة
الوفاق يعلن استعداده لاستضافة بعثة المريخ بسطيف .. وجمال سالم يغادر للقاهرة غدا" ويعود للجزائر الاحد
رئيس بعثة المريخ يسخر من شائعة تمرد ايمن سعيد .. والهلال يستعد بجدية للتطوانى
طرد موفد قوون من معسكر المريخ
مريخ كوستى يقهر الخرطوم الوطنى بثنائية
رئيس البعثة الحمراء للجزائر : جمال سالم آخر من يتمرد على المريخ
المريخ يتعادل مع الشاوية بهدف لكل
رئيس بعثة المريخ : ما تردد عن أيمن سعيد لا اساس له من الصحة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزاوية


بعد ان قسى على المريخ رادس : الكاف يعين الجنوب افريقى بينيت لمباراة وفاق سطيف
(الزاوية) تكشف التفاصيل الكاملة لجلسة الفرنسى مع السباعى
علاء الدين ، علينا تجاوز ما فات .. ملك التوقعات الجزائرى يتنبأ بفوز المريخ
الهلال يرتاح اليوم ويتدرب غدا" .. وطاقم تحكيم جزائرى لمباراته امام التطوانى

*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*يديك العافية الصفوة عزالدين وكل عام وانت وكل الصفوة بخير ..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ◄ صـحـيـفــــة قــــــــوون :

• رئيس النادي سلم اللاعبين حافز الانتصار على سموحة العنيد مليار و50 مليون كاش
• الهلال يخطط بـ"تكتيك" لهزيمة الـ"اتلتيك" بحضور الرئيس والعمدة والاسد والمهندس
• غارزيتو يطالب بمستحقاته المالية ويهدد باللجوء "للفيفا" في حالة عدم استجابة الوالي
• المريخ يتعادل بصعوبة مع شباب الشاوية في مباراة انتهت عند الساعة (02:45) من صباح اليوم
• اجتماع بين الكاردينال والامين العام .. الكوكي يقلص عطلة العيد ليوم واحد والفريق يتدرب عصر اليوم

◄ صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد :

• خاطبهم عقب المران : احلى عيدية من قائد المسيرة الهلالية
• الكاردينال يوفي بوعده ويسلم الاقمار حافز الانتصار اكثر من مليار
• الهلال يكثف تحضيراته للتطواني والمجلس والمجلس يؤمن على استمرار سيدي بيه
• الهلال يغادر للمغرب بالاربعاء .. والحوافز الدولاريه تشعل المواجهة الافريقية
• تاكيداً لانفراد "الاسياد" بوى يظهر فى تجربة الاتنين الاعدادية .. الكوكى يفاضل بين جوليام وكيبي

◄ صـحـيـفــــة الـجـوهـــرة الـريـاضـيـــة :

• رئيس الهلال فى حواره الشامل والمطول مع "الجوهرة" يفند الادعاءت ويتعهد بالجنوح للمصالح المشتركة
• الكاردينال : سيدى بيه مازال لاعبا للهلال
• جزائري يدير معركة "الازرق" و"تطوان" و"كاف" يرضى المريخ بـ"الجنوب افريقي"
• الاستئنافات تستدى "ابو جبل" .. مدرب سموحة الجديد يؤكد : التتويج بالأبطال هدفنا
• المريخ يتعادل تجريبيا مع الشاويه استعدادا لمواجهة سطيف بدوري ابطال افريقيا

◄ صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم :

• اندريا ونزار حامد يشعلان المران
• جماهير التطواني المغربي تهدد اللاعبين قبل ملاقاة الهلال
• الكوكي يغادر اليوم ويعود بالاحد ويحذر اللاعبين من خطورة التطواني
• الكاردينال يقتحم مران الفريق بالامس ويجتمع باللاعبين والجهاز الفنى
• لاعبو الهلال يتناولون الافطار بدار النادى اليوم .. "عالم النجوم" تكشف اخطر الاسرار عن سيدي بيه
• الهلال يحسم مشكلة لاعبه احمد بيتر عقب عطلة العيد

◄ صـحـيـفــــة الـــمــــوســــــــــم : :

• البرير : البرنس "ود ناس" ولم يترك لي خيار .. والمعارضة "شويه عيال"
• التطواني يستعد بـ"الجيش" لهزيمة الهلال .. والازرق يتدرب عصرا بإشراف المعلم
• المريخ يترقب رد الكاف .. وسطيف الجزائري يتأهب بـ(19) لاعباً .. سكرتير المريخ : لا تعامل بيننا والاهلي مستقبلاً
• الكوكي : اعمل بسياسة التدوير والاصابات لا تقلقني .. الخرطوم الوطني يخسر امام مضيفه مريخ كوستي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â—„> عناوين الرياضية من الصحف السياسية  :

 • مجلس الهلال يسلم اللاعبين حافز العيد
 • الهلال يكمل اجراءت  السفر الي المغرب برئاسة الكاردينال
 • الهلال يخوض تجربة ودية قبل السفر إلى المغرب
 • نبيل الكوكي يطالب بالواقعية في مسيرة الهلال الأفريقية
 • المالي عمر سيدي بيه : الكوكي سبب رحليي عن الهلال
 • المغرب التطواني يمنح كل لاعب 13 الف درهم في حالة الفوز على الهلال
 • مريخ كوستي يلحق خسارة جديدة بالخرطوم في الدوري السوداني
 • ابتعاد المنسق الاعلامي لهلال التبلدي الصحفي الصاعد عمار علي عثمان “يثير التساؤلات”
 • متوكل : ان كان الاهلي غير حريص على علاقته معنا نحن في حل عنها
 • إكتمال الترتيبات لتركيب النجيل الصناعي بودمدني
 • الاكسبريس يكتسح حي الوادي ويعسكر بالخرطوم
 • والي جنوب دارفور يؤكد دعمه لقمة نيالا في التأهيلي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ◄> عـنـاويــــن الـصـحـــف الـعـالـمـيــــة والـعـربـــيــــة :

 • فيفا يرفض طلب البرازيل بإعادة النظر في عقوبة نيمار
 • مانشستر يونايتد يقدم عرضا جديدا لضم راموس
 • صحيفة "كوريري ديلّو" : بايرن ميونيخ يتوصل لاتفاق مع فيدال
 • فان جال يطالب دي ماريا بالبقاء في مانشستر يونايتد 
 • بورتو البرتغالي يؤكد تعاقده مع الأوروجواياني ماكسي بيريرا
 • رسميا .. أتليتكو مدريد يواصل صفقاته المثيرة ويتعاقد مع جاكسون مارتينيز
 • ريال مدريد الأعلى قيمة في العالم وبرشلونة يتراجع للمركز الرابع
 • مانشستر يونايتد لم يتفق على سعر فان بيرسي مع الاتراك حتى الان!
 • سامبدوريا الايطالي يتعاقد مع البوسني زوكانوفيتش
 • لوبيتيجي: كاسياس لم يتأخر ثانية في الموافقة على الانضمام لبورتو
 • سندرلاند يضم المهاجم الهولندي جيرمين لينس من دينامو كييف
 • بارتوميو يرشح بلاتيني بديلا لبلاتر في رئاسة الفيفا
 • يوفنتوس يتعاقد مع مهاجم بارما الشاب البرتو تشيري
 • ايفرتون يضرب موعدا مع ارسنال في نهائي بطولة سنغافورة
 • جراحة في الركبة تغيب روديجر عن شتوتغارت لمدة 4 اسابيع
 • آرسنال يسرّح مونريال للتعاقد مع فوزي غلام
 • هامبورغ على بعد خطوة من التعاقد مع إيكدال من كالياري الإيطالي
 • الاتحاد النيجيري يعين أوليسيه مدربا جديدا للنسور
 • ريفر بليت يهزم جواراني ويضع قدما في نهائي كأس ليبرتادوريس
 • مدرب نابولي يرفض التخلي عن المغربي عمر القادوري
 • رسميا.. اليويفا يعلن عن المرشحين ال10 لجائزة افضل لاعب في اوروبا
 • جامايكا تهزم السلفادور وتخطف بطاقة العبور لدور الثمانية بالكأس الذهبية
 • مارسيليا يقترب من إتمام صفقة الأرجنتيني رونكاليا
 • استون فيلا يعين الألماني المشتاد كأول مدير رياضي له
 • سموحة المصري يقدم مدربه الجديد محمد يوسف في مؤتمر صحفي
 • الزمالك يسحق النصر ويحتاج نقطة للتتويج بالدوري المصري
 • رسمياً .. الإسماعيلي يعلن تولي احمد حسام ميدو قيادة الفريق
*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*








...الجريدة دي هل هي فعلا رئيس تحريرها كمال حامد ..؟؟من اول يوم صدورها وهي بالحالة دي المانشيت الرئيسي عن الهلال والتاني والتالت وعن المريخ على خجل ..حتى أمس الخبر عن المريخ كان كاذب (ادارة المريخ يحاول اعفاء جمال سالم عن المنتخب ) في حين ما ذكر في الصحف الأخرى (ترحيب غارزيتو بمشاركة جمال سالم مع المنتخب وفيها فايدة كبيرة للمريخ..)اعتقدنا انها ستكون دعم للاعلام الاحمر ولكنها  للأسف ما فرقت كتير عن جريدة رشيد على عمر وعالم الوهم وقووون رمضان ..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻃﺮﺩ ﻣﻮﻓﺪ ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ (ﻗﻮﻭﻥ) ﻣﻦ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻌﻴﻦ ﻣﻠﻴﻠﺔ

ﻗﺎﻣﺖ  ﺍﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺑﻌﺜﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺎﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮ ﺑﺈﺑﻌﺎﺩ ﻣﻮﻓﺪ ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﻗﻮﻭﻥ ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﻃﻤﻞ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ  ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺎﻡ ﺣﺎﻟﻴﺎ ﺑﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻋﻴﻦ ﻣﻠﻴﻠﺔ ﻭﺫﻟﻚ ﺍﺛﺮ ﻧﺸﺮﻫﺎ ﺧﺒﺮ ﻋﻦ ﺗﻤﺮﺩ ﻻﻋﺐ  ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ ﺃﻳﻤﻦ ﺳﻌﻴﺪ ﻭﺧﻼﻓﺎﺕ ﺑﻴﻨﻪ ﻭﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻧﺴﻲ ﻭ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺜﺔ  ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻳﺔ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﻭﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻋﻠﻦ ﻋﺪﻡ ﺭﺿﺎﺋﻪ ﻋﻦ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺨﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ  ﺍﻋﺘﺒﺮﻩ ﻻ ﺃﺳﺎﺱ ﻟﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﺔ ﻣﻮﺿﺤﻴﻦ ﺍﻥ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺍﺳﺘﻬﺪﺍﻑ ﻭﺍﺿﺢ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻒ  ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻟﻴﺔ ﻭﻧﺸﺮﻫﺎ ﻻﺧﺒﺎﺭ ﻣفﺒﺮﻛﻪ.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو يهاجم التحكيم من جديد عبر الشروق التونسية

شن الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء هجوماً لاذعاً على الحكم المالي مامادو كيتا ووصفه بالظالم والمرتشي وأشار غارزيتو في تصريحات نارية أدلى بها لصحيفة الشروق التونسية أن الحكم المالي سرق عرق لاعبيه وسرق منهم نتيجة المباراة وحولها غصباً عن القانون لاتحاد العاصمة وأضاف: فريقي كان مميزاً ولعب مباراة كبيرة وعادل النتيجة في توقيت لا يسمح لاتحاد العاصمة بالعودة ولكن ماذا نفعل مع التحكيم الأفريقي الذي يستطيع أن يفعل أشياء لا يتخيلها حتى الفريق المنافس وتوعد غارزيتو وفاق سطيف بالهزيمة مؤكداً أن فريقه سيقاتل بشراسة في تلك المباراة ولن يقبل بأي نتيجة خلاف الفوز حتى يقلب الطاولة على كل المنافسين ويؤكد بأنه الفريق الأفضل والمرشح الاقوى للترشح إلى دور الأربعة .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محسن سيد: الفرصة متاحة أمام البدلاء



 من جانبه أبدى محسن سيد  مدرب المريخ المساعد ارتياحه الشديد للنجاح الكبير لتدريبات الفرقة الحمراء  في معسكر عين مليلة وقال إن المنطقة الهادئة والنائية أتاحت لهم فرصة  مثالية للاستعداد في أجواء رائعة وبعيدة كل البُعد عن الضغوط حتى يكون  المريخ في أفضل حالاته عندما يحل في ضيافة وفاق سطيف في ثالث مبارياته في  مرحلة المجموعات وأضاف: في تجربة اليوم أمام شباب الشاوية وهو بالمناسبة  منافس لا يُستهان به ستكون الفرصة سانحة أمام البدلاء للمشاركة وأي لاعب يثبت  جدارته ويؤكد جاهزيته بالتأكيد سيحصل على فرصة المشاركة في مباراة وفاق  سطيف لذلك اعتقد أن الفرصة التي ستسنح للبدلاء بالمشاركة في مباراة اليوم  ستقرّب عدد من اللاعبين للتشكيل الرئيسي حال أثبتوا جاهزيتهم ونفى محسن أن  تكون تشكيلة المريخ محسومة لعناصر بعينها مؤكداً أن أي لاعب اجتهد وكانت  لديه الرغبة في تطوير مستواه وتقديم الأفضل وجد الفرصة سانحة أمامه لأخذ  موقعه في التشكيل الأساسي واستدل على حديثه بالظهور الرائع لشيبون الذي  أصبح الآن ضمن عناصر التشكيل الأساسي بالفرقة الحمراء.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*برنامج ترفيهي للاعبي المريخ في اليوم الأول من العيد

يرغب الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء في تعويض اللاعبين عن حرمانهم من قضاء عيد الفطر المبارك مع أسرهم وذلك بتنظيم يوم ترفيهي في منطقة عين مليلة وسيتم نحر الذبائح وتنظيم برنامج ترفيهي متكامل يشعر فيه اللاعبون بفرحة العيد ويبذل حاتم عبد الغفار مجهوداً كبيراً حتى يخرج هذا اليوم بصورة رائعة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ضفر في حوار مثير مع الصدى:

 نعم.. طالبت غارزيتو بإعادتي للدفاع وبقطع معسكر الجزائر والعودة للخرطوم
 استطيع أن أفيد المريخ أكثر في متوسط الدفاع أو الطرف الأيمن.. والمدير الفني لم يغضب لمطالبي





 الجزائر ـ شمس الدين الأمين
  أجرت الصدى حواراً مطولاً مع أحمد ضفر جوكر الفرقة الحمراء كشف من خلاله  عن الاسباب التي حالت دون ظهوره بالمستوى المطلوب أمام اتحاد العاصمة ولم  يستبعد ضفر أن يغيب أمام وفاق سطيف ذاكراً أنه شارك أمام اتحاد العاصمة تحت  تأثير الاصابة وعندما استفسره غارزيتو عن عدم أسباب ظهوره بالمستوى  المطلوب وعرف تفاصيل إصابته قدّر ظرفه، وأشار ضفر إلى أنه طالب غارزيتو في  اجتماع المواجهة بإعادته لمتوسط الدفاع أو الطرف الأيمن لأنه يستطيع أن  يفيد المريخ أكثر في الدفاع لكن المدير الفني أقنعه بضرورة المشاركة في  الوسط لأنه استطاع أن يقدم أفضل مالديه في تلك الخانة كما تحدث ضفر عن  الأسباب التي دفعته للمطالبة مع عدد من زملائه بقطع معسكر الجزائر والعودة  للخرطوم.
 * رأيك في مباراة اتحاد العاصمة الأخيرة؟
 كانت  مباراة جيدة وقدمنا فيها مباراة تكتيكية في الشوط الأول حتى لا تهتز الشباك  في الحصة الأولى واعتقد أننا قدمنا مستوىً مميزاً في هذا الشوط واستطعنا  انهائه بنتيجة التعادل السلبي ومن ثم عدنا في الشوط الثاني بقوة وقدمنا  مباراة هجومية ونجحنا في تسجيل هدف بيد أن الحكم رفض احتسابه في قرار غريب  ومعيب ولكننا في النهاية راضون عن ما قدمناه في تلك المباراة وحريصون على  العودة لسكة الانتصارات من جديد في المباراة المقبلة أمام وفاق سطيف.
 * المريخ استقبل هدفاً مبكراً مع انطلاقة الحصة الثانية لماذا؟
  نعم، قبلنا هدفاً مباغتاً وغير متوقع ولكننا استفقنا بسرعة واستطعنا أن  نعود بسرعة لأجواء المباراة حيث سيطرنا على جزء كبير من الشوط الثاني  ونجحنا في إدراك هدف سليم بنسبة 100% الا أن صافرة الحكم المالي الظالم  وعديم الضمير والأخلاق كانت حاضرة بعد أن رفض المالي احتساب الهدف وذبحنا  بسكين صدئة وجعلنا نقبل الخسارة في الوقت الذي كنا نستحق التعادل على أقل  تقدير من تلك المباراة.
 * بصراحة، ضفر قدم مباراة سيئة أمام الاتحاد؟
  اعترف بأنني لم أظهر بالشكل المطلوب في تلك المباراة ولكنني حريص على  الاستفادة من التدريبات حتى أقدم أفضل المستويات في المباراة المقبلة أمام  وفاق سطيف ومساعدة الفريق على تحقيق الفوز والحصول على النقاط الثلاث من  تلك المباراة.
 * هل هناك سبب معين وراء ظهورك السيئ أمام الاتحاد؟
  نععم، كنت عانيت من الإصابة التي عاودتني من جديد منذ بداية المباراة  ولكنني تحاملت على نفسي من أجل أن أكون عند حسن الظن والعمل على قيادة  الفريق بنتيجة ايجابية من المواجهة ولكنني فشلت في ذلك وأخطرت المدرب بين  الشوطين بأنني أعاني من إصابة ولن استطيع أن أكمل المباراة.
 * ما سبب الإصابة؟
  الإصابة قديمة وكنت عانيت منها في مباراة أهلي الخرطوم في الدوري الممتاز  حيث لم أكمل تلك المباراة وبعدها تدربت بصورة طبيعية ولم أشعر بالألم لكن  الإصابة تجددت في مباراة الاتحاد وحتى اليوم لم اتدرب مع الفريق بصورة  طبيعية في معسكر عين مليلة الحالي وأمس لم أكمل التدريب وهذه هي الظروف  الحقيقية التي أمر بها والتي ينبغي أن تكون معروفة للجميع وأنا متأكد من أن  البعض سيقولون إنني هربت ولكن أقول للجميع إنني آخر من يخاف من مباراة في  كرة القدم ولا أعرف الخوف مطلقاً ولكن هناك من يبحثون فقط عن السلبيات  ويعملون على تصيد مثل هذه المواقف.
 * علمنا أن غارزيتو غاضب جداً عن المستوى الهزيل الذي قدمته أمام اتحاد العاصمة؟
  غارزيتو تحدث معي حديثاً طيباً عقب نهاية تلك المباراة وواجهني بأنني لم  أنفّذ المطلوب مني وأنني لو نفّذت ما طلبه مني في تلك المباراة لتمكنت من  تسجيل هدف في شباك اتحاد العاصمة وحديث غارزيتو كان منطقياً لابعد الحدود  وأكد لي المدير الفني أنه كان ينتظر مني الكثير في هذه المباراة ولا يدري  لماذا ظهرت بمستوى أقل بكثير من الذي كنت عليه في سابق المباريات وبعد أن  شرحت له الظروف التي حالت دون ظهوري بالمستوى المطلوب وشاهد الاصابة التي  حاولت مغالبتها والمشاركة رغماً عنها قدّر ظروفي وطالبني أن اجتهد لتجاوز  هذه الإصابة ولو لم اكن مصاباً لما خذلت غارزيتو ولنفّذت كل ما طلبه مني  مثلما ظللت أفعل ذلك في جميع المباريات التي أشركني فيها.
 * علمنا أنك في اجتماع المواجهة الأخير طالبت غارزيتو بإعادتك لخط الدفاع؟
  بصراحة نعم، لم أكن أتوقع أن أشارك في مباراة الاتحاد في الوسط المتقدم  وأن ألعب دور المهاجم الخفي والمريخ لا يجد أي لاعب يشارك إلى جوار أمير  كمال في متوسط الدفاع بعد إيقاف علاء الدين يوسف رغم أنني متخصص في تلك  الوظيفة ولذلك كنت اعتقد أن مشاركتي في قلب الدفاع إلى جوار أمير مع مشاركة  سالمون في وظيفته الاساسية في الوسط المتأخر كانت أفيد للفريق ولكن في  النهاية احترم وجهة نظر المدرب والذي طلب منا في اجتماع المواجهة أن نتحدث  بصراحة فكان لابد من أن أقول ما أشعر بأنه صحيح.
 * لماذا لم تطالب غارزيتو بالمشاركة في الدفاع قبل المباراة؟
  المدير الفني لديه رؤية محددة لا أريد أن أفسدها عليه ولذلك كنت اعتقد أن  الوقت غير مناسب للحديث معه في مثل هذه الامور وعندما تحدثت مع غارزيتو  وأبديت رغبتي في العودة للدفاع كان التوقيت يسمح بذلك.
 خيّرت غارزيتو بين مشاركتي في متوسط الدفاع أو على الطرف الأيمن
 * هل تحدثت مع غارزيتو برغبتك في العودة للدفاع قبل اجتماع المواجهة؟
  نعم، تحدثت مع المدرب عقب المباراة مباشرةً وطلبت منه إعادتي للمشاركة في  وظيفتي الأساسية في الدفاع أو على الظهير الأيمن لأنني اعتقد بأن مشاركتي  في الظهير الأيمن يمكن أن تفيد المريخ كثيراً وستساعدني على التقدم  والإسهام في صناعة الأهداف وتسجيلها واستطيع أن العب بارتياح أكبر وأن أقدم  مستوىً أفضل بكثير من الذي أقدمه مع المريخ في الوسط المتقدم.
 * ماذا كان رد غارزيتو؟
  بعد أن أخطرته بذلك عقد معي جلسة خاصة وأكد لي أنني استطيع أن أقدم أفضل  ماعندي في الوسط وأن ألعب بصورة مميزة للغاية ويمكن أن أفيد الفريق من  الوسط أكثر من مشاركتي في الدفاع وذكر لي بأن المباريات التي صنعت نجوميتي  وسجلت من خلالها العديد من الأهداف كنت وقتها أشارك في الوسط وحاولت قدر  الإمكان أن أقنع غارزيتو بقدرتي على تسجيل الأهداف حتى اذا شاركت في متوسط  الدفاع أو في الطرف الأيمن لكن وجهة نظر المدير الفني كانت مقنعة بالنسبة  لي فالتزمت بقراره.
 غارزيتو لم يغضب مطلقاً من مطالبتي بالعودة للدفاع
 * هل شعرت أن المدير الفني لم يرتاح لمطالبتك بالعودة للدفاع؟
  اطلاقاً هذا لم يحدث، الجلسة كانت رائعة جداً وتحدث معي المدرب بالكثير من  الصراحة والوضوح وكان بامكانه أن يؤكد لي أنه المدير الفني وأنه من يحدد  الخانة التي سأشارك فيها ولكن غارزيتو لا يتعامل معها بذلك بل أدار معي  حواراً موضوعياً وأقنعني بأنني استطيع أن أفيد فريقي اكثر عندما أشارك في  الوسط والجلسة كانت أكثر من رائعة وفي أجواء جيدة.
 من يطلب العودة للدفاع يريد تحمل المسئولية لا الهروب منها
  نفى ضفر أن تكون مطالبته بالعودة لمتوسط الدفاع هروب منه حتى لا يتحمل  مسئولية ضياع الفرص السهلة في مباريات المريخ الأفريقية والمحلية وقال إن  من يطلب المشاركة في متوسط الدفاع يخاطر كثيراً لأنه سيتحمل مسئولية أي هدف  يهز الشباك حتى وإن لم يكن متواجداً في المنطقة التي نتج عنها الهدف لأن  اهتزاز الشباك بأي هدف مسئولية الدفاع أو الحارس في حين لا أحد يحملني  المسئولية اذا لم اسجل هدفاً، وإصراري على العودة للدفاع تأكيد بأنني أريد  أن اتحمل مسئولياتي وأن أقدم للمريخ مستوىً جيداً عبر الخانة التي أرى أن  الأحمر يحتاجني فيها أكثر من الوسط لكن بعد الذي دار بيني وغارزيتو أصبحت  على قناعة بضرورة أن أشارك في خط الوسط.
 كنت من أنصار العودة للخرطوم وأداء مباراتين ثم العودة للجزائر
  أقر ضفر بأنه كان من أنصار الرأي الذي يطالب بعودة المريخ إلى الخرطوم  وإنهاء المعسكر الإعدادي بالجزائر وقال: دعمت هذا الرأي لأنني أرى أن عودة  المريخ للخرطوم والسماح للاعبين بقضاء العيد مع أسرهم ثم أداء مباراتين مع  فرق مميزة من فرق الدوري الممتاز ستجعل المريخ في وضع معنوي وبدني مميز  للغاية يساعده على الظهور بصورة ممتازة في مباراة وفاق سطيف لأن هذه  المباراة تعتمد على الجانب المعنوي أكثر من أي شئ ولكن المدرب اجتمع بنا  وشرح لنا الظروف التي دفعته لاختيار منطقة عين مليلة لاستقبال المعسكر  الإعدادي للفرقة الحمراء مثلما شرح لنا الإرهاق الذي يترتب على عودة البعثة  للخرطوم ثم سفرها للجزائر من جديد ولو لم نتفهم وجهة نظر المدير الفني  ونقبلها لما لعبنا كل التدريبات بهذا الحماس الكبير.
 مباراة وفاق سطيف صعبة وأنا أسعد الناس بتألق شيبون
  تحدث ضفر عن المباراة الصعبة التي تنتظر المريخ أمام وفاق سطيف وقال إن  الخسارة التي تعرض لها المريخ أمام اتحاد العاصمة بأمر الحكم المالي مامادو  كيتا وضعتهم أمام خيار تحقيق الفوز على وفاق سطيف حتى يحافظ الأحمر على  حظوظه في الترشح للمرحلة المقبلة، وعن احتمال أن يطيح به تألق شيبون من  التشكيلة قال: شيبون لاعب مميز جداً ويسير بخطوات واثقة في درب النجومية  والمجد وأنا اسعد الناس بتألقه وأكثرهم حزناً للهدف الذي حرمه منه الحكم  المالي مامادو كيتا وطالما انني سأجد لاعباً مميزاً ينافسني في الوسط  المتقدم بالتأكيد سأفرح بهذه المنافسة وسأجتهد لأقدم أفضل ماعندي حتى أحافظ  على موقعي في التشكيل الأساسي، وشن ضفر هجوماً عنيفاً على الحكم المالي  وقال إنه جعله يعيش أطول وأسوأ يوم في حياته لأنه شعر بمرارة الظلم لكنه  عاد وأكد أنهم تجاوزوا ما حدث وأن هناك إصرار كبير من أجل تأكيد الفوز على  وفاق سطيف للتأكيد على أن الأحمر خسر أمام اتحاد العاصمة بأمر الحكم المالي  المرتشي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*افاد الأستاذ حاتم عبدالغفار نائب رئيس القطاع الرياضي بالمريخ والرئيس المناوب لبعثة المريخ المتواجدة حالياً بمدينة عين مليلة بالجزائر.بأنهم في انتظار وصول خطاب الاتحاد الأوغندي لنظيره السوداني والذي يطلب فيه من نادي المريخ السماح للاعب جمال سالم بالمشاركة في مباراة منتخب بلاده أوغندا أمام مصر يوم السبت المقبل في تصفيات الأولمبياد.. وقال حاتم إنه فور وصول هذا الخطاب للمكتب التنفيذي بالخرطوم والذي بدوره سيخطر إدارة البعثة بالجزائر، فإنهم سيسمحون للاعب بالسفر للقاهرة وفق اللوائح التي تنظم مثل هذه الحالات.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يسلم كأس سيكافا لاتحاد شرق ووسط إفريقيا

خاطب اتحاد دول شرق ووسط إفريقيا لكرة القدم (سيكافا) نادي المريخ طالباً تسليم كأس سيكافا الذي حققه المريخ العام الماضي برواندا.. وقام المريخ بإرسال الكأس مع أحد الحكام الأوغنديين الذين شاركوا في كورس الحكام الأفارقة مؤخراً بالخرطوم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتعادل مع شباب الشاوية بهدف لكل في تجربة مفيدة 			 				 		 					     
  
تعادل المريخ أمام شباب الشاوية  بهدف لكل  مساء أمس على ملعب الخروب بعين مليلة في التجربة الودية الأولى  للأحمر في  معسكره الحالي بالجزائر والذي يستعد من خلاله لمواجهة وفاق سطيف  يوم الخامس  والعشرين من الشهر الجاري في الجولة الثالثة من دور  المجموعتين بدوري  الأبطال، وكان المريخ تقدم بالهدف الأول عن طريق كوفي  فيما ادرك شباب  الشاوية التعادل قبل ربع ساعة من نهاية المباراة، بدأ  المريخ المباراة  بتشكيلة مكونة من المعز في حراسة المرمى، محمد سيلا،  الريح علي، علي جعفر،  مازن شمس الفلاح في الدفاع، ابراهومة، ضفر، أيمن  سعيد وعمر بخيت في الوسط،  أوكراه وعبده جابر في المقدمة وفي الشوط الثاني  شارك كل من مصعب عمر وأمير  وكوفي وشيبون ورمضان بدلاء لعمر بخيت وايمن  ومازن شمس الفلاح وابراهومة  وضفر واستفاد الجهاز الفني للأحمر من التجربة  كثيراً بعد أن وقف على مستوى  البدلاء واللاعبين الذين لم يجدوا حظهم في  المشاركة مع الفريق مؤخراً. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس بعثة المريخ يسخر من شائعة تمرد أيمن سعيد			 				 		 					     
 

سخر الجهاز الإداري بنادي المريخ  الموجود  بالجزائر على لسان حاتم عبد الغفار رئيس البعثة من الأخبار التي  تحدثت عن  مشاكل أثارها المصري أيمن سعيد في معسكر المريخ الحالي بالجزائر  وقال إن  هذه الأخبار غير صحيحة مطلقاً ولا أساس لها من الصحة مبيناً ان  أيمن سعيد  على علاقة ممتازة مع المدير الفني ومع جميع اللاعبين ولا يمكن  أن يثير أيمن  كل المشاكل التي ترد في صحف الكذب والشائعات ثم يعود ويشارك  في التدريبات  وكأن شيئاً لم يكن، وتابع حاتم: شخصياً أتمنى أن تحترم تلك  الإصدارات عقول  القراء إن كانت غير راغبة في احترام نفسها. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*للمشاركة مع منتخب بلاده أمام مصر .. جمال سالم يغادر للقاهرة غداً ويعود للجزائر الأحد



تسلّمت  إدارة بعثة المريخ بالجزائر خطاباً رسمياً من الاتحاد اليوغندي  بخصوص  انضمام الحارس جمال سالم لبعثة الأولمبي اليوغندي بالقاهرة حيث  تسلمت إدارة  البعثة تأشيرة الدخول والتذاكر الخاصة بسفر جمال سالم لمصر،  وسيغادر جمال  سالم إلى القاهرة غداً الجمعة للمشاركة مع منتخب بلاده يوم  السبت على أن  يعود للجزائر يوم الأحد والانضمام لمعسكر الفريق بعين مليلة  بالجزائر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الوفاق يعلن استعداده لاستضافة بعثة المريخ بسطيف

كشف حاتم عبد الغفار رئيس بعثة المريخ بالجزائر عن عرض خاص قدمه نادي وفاق سطيف للمريخ واعلن من خلاله استعداده لاستضافة بعثة المريخ وتحمل كامل منصرفات اقامتها طيلة الفترة التي ستمضيها في سطيف مقابل أن يتكفل المريخ بكل منصرفات استضافة بعثة وفاق سطيف في الخرطوم وأشار حاتم إلى أنه سينقل العرض الذي قدمه نادي وفاق سطيف لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ ليقرر بشأنه بعد أن كان المريخ يخطط لعدم زيارة مدينة سطيف إلا يوم المباراة بحيث يقيم في العلمة ليومين ويتحرك منها في نفس يوم المباراة الى الملعب في رحلة لا تستغرق أكثر من ربع الساعة.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم  يهنئ بعيد الفطر المبارك			 				 		 					     
 
   يتقدم  الدكتور معتصم جعفر سر الختم رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم  ونائبه  أحمد الطريفي الصديق والسكرتير العام مجدي شمس الدين وأمين المال  أسامة عطا  المنان بتهانيهم الحارة إلى وزير الشباب والرياضة الإتحادى  ووزراء الشباب  والرياضة الولائيين واللجنة الأولمبية السودانية والإتحادات  الرياضية  المختلفة والإتحادات المحلية لكرة القدم والأندية الرياضية     وأندية الدرجة الممتازة وجميع أفراد الوسط الرياضي داخل وخارج السودان   بمناسبة حلول عيد الفطر المبارك متمنيين أن يكون سانحة طيبة لأجل التلاقي   والتصافي وتحقيق الأهداف المنشودة من إقامة البرامج الرياضية التي تدعو إلى   السماحة وتوثيق عرى التواصل.
 وأبانوا   أن تحديات كثيرة تنتظر كرة القدم السودانية تحتاج إلى مجهود جماعي وجددوا   تهانيهم لعموم الشعب السوداني بحلول عيد الفطر المبارك سائلين الله أن   يعيده بالسخاء والرخاء والتوفيق والسداد للجميع. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يزحف بهدوء نحو التشكيل الأساسي .. الواعد أحمد المصطفى يلفت أنظار مدرب الحراس الفرنسي



استطاع الحارس الواعد أحمد المصطفى أن ينال اهتمام مدرب الحراس الفرنسي ومن بعده غارزيتو بفضل الجدية الكبيرة التي يؤدي بها جميع التدريبات بتألق لافت وبراعة متناهية جعلت غارزيتو يحرص على توجيه النصائح له بصورة مستمرة ويعده بأخذ موقعه في تشكيله الأساسي برغم أن أحمد المصطفى كان الحارس الثاني في الفريق الرديف لكن بفضل اجتهاده أصبح في طريقه لأن يكون الحارس الثالث في الفريق الأول بعد أن فضله غارزيتو على إيهاب زغبير وربما سنحت له الفرصة في التجارب الإعدادية التي سيخوضها المريخ بالجزائر وحال أثبت وجوده سيجد فرصة الظهور مع المريخ في عدد من مبارياته في بطولة الدوري الممتاز خاصة وأن المصطفى سبق له أن شارك في هذه البطولة مع مريخ الفاشر وقدم مستويات مميزة للغاية.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إبراهومة وشيبون لا يفترقان مطلقاً



جمعت  ثنائية لافتة بين نجمي الرديف شرف شيبون وإبراهيم محجوب حيث لا يفترق هذا  الثنائي أبداً وتطورت هذه الثنائية الى داخل المستطيل الأخضر فكل ما شارك  شيبون وإبراهيم محجوب مع فريق واحد في التقسيمة لعبا بدرجة عالية من  الانسجام والتفاهم، وتصاعدت شعبية شيبون بصورة لافتة بعد الأداء المميز  والهدف الجميل الذي سجله في شباك اتحاد العاصمة ولم يحتسبه الحكم المالي  مامادو كيتا.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عين مليلة.. أفضل مدينة لتنام طوال اليوم



هدوء  لا مثيل له يلف منطقة عين مليلة النائية والتي تكاد أن تشعر أنها غير  مسكونة بالبشر ولذلك لم يجد اللاعبون أي برنامج طيلة فترة معسكر الفرقة  الحمراء في هذه المنطقة غير الاستسلام للنوم طوال ساعات النهار حيث لا  يغادر اللاعبون غرفهم إلا قرابة منتصف الليل بتوقيت السودان لتناول وجبة  الإفطار بسبب فارق التوقيت الكبير في الإفطار بين السودان والجزائر حيث  تتناول البعثة الحمراء وجبة الإفطار في حدود الحادية عشر والنصف ليلاً،  ويتدرب الفريق بعد ساعة من الإفطار ويتخوف غارزيتو كثيراً على اللاعبين من  أداء التدريبات عقب الإفطار لذلك ينتظربفارق الصبر تغيير برنامج الفريق  بحلول عيد الفطر المبارك.

الغرفة 512 أفضل مكان للتغلب على ملل المعسكر

تشهد  الغرفة 512 والتي تضم نجمي الفرقة الحمراء مصعب عمر وضفر تجمعاً كبيراً  للاعبي المريخ بغرض التغلب على الملل الذي يسود معسكر الفرقة الحمراء في  منطقة عين مليلة حيث لا يوجد أي برنامج للاعبين غير التدريبات في ساعة  متأخرة من الليل، ويجد اللاعبون فرصة سانحة للعب الورق والدومنة وتناول  الشاي والقهوة السودانية بعد أن هرب اللاعبون بصورة جماعية من القهوة  الجزائرية مرة المذاق.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مقهى أمدرمان في عين مليلة الأكثر بيعاً من بين كل المقاهي



يوجد سوق صغير جداً في منطقة عين مليلة غالبيته لبيع إسبيرات السيارات المستعملة الى جانب المقاهي التي تأخذ العديد من الأسماء ولفت نظرنا مقهى يحمل اسم (مقهى أم درمان)وعندما قابلنا العم حسن صاحب المقهى قال إن هذا المقهى قديم جداً لأنه وجد نفسه في منطقة يعتمد سوقها بدرجة كبيرة على المقاهي وبالتالي أسس هذا المقهى منذ السبعينات وعندما واجه المنتخب الجزائري نظيره المصري في الفاصلة المشهورة باستاد المريخ بأمدرمان تجمع عدد كبير من مشجعي المنتخب الجزائري في المقهى الخاص به لمتابعة المباراة عبر الشاشة الموجودة في المقهى وبعد تلك الملحمة التاريخية غيّر اسم المقهى الى (مقهى امدرمان) تعبيراً عن اعجابه بوقفة السودانيين القوية خلف أشقاءهم الجزائريين حتى تحقق النصر على المنتخب المصري واشار حسن الى أنه وبعد أن أطلق اسم (امدرمان) على مقهاه تصاعدت مبيعاته بصورة لافتة كدليل واضح على الحب الكبير الذي يكنه الشعب الجزائري لشقيقه السوداني، مشيراً إلى أن غالبية المقاهي في عدد من المدن الجزائري تحمل اسم امدرمان التي أصبحت الولاية رقم 49 في الجزائر من فرط اعجاب الشعب الجزائري بتلك المدينة الرائعة التي ارتبطت عندهم بذكرى جميلة لن تنتهي الى الأبد.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس البعثة الحمراء للجزائر يدحض الشائعات
جمال سالم آخر من يتمرد على المريخ.. وأيمن سعيد لم يفتعل أي مشكلة
قوون مطرودة بأمر المجلس ومحاولات نسف استقرار الأحمر لن تنجح



الجزائر- شمس الدين الأمين

أكد السيد حاتم عبد الغفار نائب أمين خزينة نادي المريخ ورئيس بعثته للجزائر أن معسكر الفرقة الحمراء في منطقة عين مليلة يمضي بنجاح لا مثيل له وتسجل تدريبات الفرقة الحمراء نجاحاً مبهراً بشهادة المدير الفني غارزيتو، وسخر حاتم من الأخبار الكاذبة التي تلاحق بعثة المريخ بصورة يومية في الجزائر عبر عدد من الصحف وقال إن تلك الحملات لن تحقق أهدافها ولن تنسف استقرار المريخ الذي تمضي تحضيراته بصورة أكثر من رائعة وبعكس ما يرد في تلك الصحف.

قال حاتم عبد الغفار إن الأجواء المثالية والهادئة في منطقة عين مليلة جعلت معسكر الفرقة الحمراء يحقق نجاحاً لا مثيل له بعد أن وجد الجهاز الفني فرصة سانحة لتجهيز فريقه بصورة ممتازة وفي أجواء رائعة بعيدة كل البعد عن الضغوط وعن كل ما من شأنه أن يفقد الفريق تركيزه، واضاف: الأخبار الكاذبة التي تطارد المريخ منذ بداية هذا المعسكر بغرض نسف استقراره لن تحقق النجاح، تحدثوا عن جمال سالم وعن عدم مشاركته في تمارين المريخ فكان جمال في قمة تألقه في كل التدريبات لأن جمال في الأصل حارس خلوق ومهذب ومنضبط واختياره للمنتخب الأوغندي أسعدنا ولم يمثل أي مشكلة بالنسبة لنا وعندما تحدث سالم مع غارزيتو وأكد له أنه مطالب بالمشاركة مع المنتخب الأوغندي رحّب غارزيتو كثيراً بتلك الخطوة لأنه سيكسب جمال سالم في مباراة وفاق سطيف وهو في كامل جاهزيته وعندما تحدث معي كرئيس للبعثة وافقت بلا تردد حال وصول طلب رسمي من الاتحاد الأوغندي وعندما تمت هذه الخطوة سمحنا لجمال سالم بالسفر وتمنينا له التوفيق ولا أعتقد أن اختيار لاعب للمشاركة مع منتخب بلده في وقت لا يوجد فيه أي ارتباط أمام المريخ يمثل مشكلة بالنسبة لنا.

أيمن لم يفتعل أي مشكلة

كذلك سخر حاتم من الأخبار التي تحدثت عن مشاكل أثارها أيمن سعيد في معسكر المريخ وقال إن هذه الأخبار غير صحيحة مطلقاً ولا أساس لها من الصحة مبيناً ان أيمن سعيد على علاقة ممتازة مع المدير الفني ومع جميع اللاعبين ولا يمكن أن يثير أيمن كل المشاكل التي ترد في صحف الكذب والشائعات ثم يعود ويشارك في التدريبات وكأن شيئاً لم يكن، وتابع حاتم: شخصياً أتمنى أن تحترم تلك الإصدارات عقول القراء إن كانت غير راغبة في احترام نفسها.

برنامج خاص في العيد

أكد حاتم عبد الغفار أن فترة المعسكر طويلة وستحرم اللاعبين من قضاء عطلة العيد مع أسرهم لكنهم ضحوا بكل شيء ووافقوا على اكمال المعسكر حتى موعد مواجهة وفاق سطيف لأنهم استشعروا المسئولية الكبيرة التي تنتظرهم في تلك المباراة، وشكر حاتم اللاعبين على هذه التضحية النادرة وامتدح حماسهم الكبير في التدريبات مؤكداً ان البعثة الإدارية بصدد إقامة يوم ترفيهي به العديد من البرامج المبتكرة في أول أيام العيد لتعويض اللاعبين عن قضاء اليوم الأول من عيد الفطر المبارك بعيداً عن أسرهم.

عرض خاص من سطيف

كشف حاتم عبد الغفار عن عرض خاص قدمه نادي وفاق سطيف للمريخ واعلن من خلاله استعداده لاستضافة بعثة المريخ وتحمل كامل منصرفات اقامتها طيلة الفترة التي ستمضيها في سطيف مقابل أن يتكفل المريخ بكل منصرفات استضافة بعثة وفاق سطيف في الخرطوم وأشار حاتم إلى أنه سينقل العرض الذي قدمه نادي وفاق سطيف لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ ليقرر بشأنه بعد أن كان المريخ يخطط لعدم زيارة مدينة سطيف إلا يوم المباراة بحيث يقيم في العلمة ليومين ويتحرك منها في نفس يوم المباراة الى الملعب في رحلة لا تستغرق أكثر من ربع الساعة.

لم نحدد السفر الى سطيف بعد

توقع حاتم عبد الغفار أن يحقق المريخ مكاسب عديدة من معسكر عين مليلة ومن أداء تجربتين على درجة عالية من التميز في تلك المدينة، وأبان حاتم أن المدير الفني سيضع برنامجاً ضاغطاً بعد انتهاء شهر رمضان المعظم حتى يصل بلياقة اللاعبين البدنية الى قمتها، وأفاد حاتم أنهم لم يحددوا بعد موعد التحرك نحو سطيف مشيراً إلى أن كل هذه التفاصيل ستتم بعد التشاور مع الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء.

اتصالات متواصلة من الوالي والسفير

كشف حاتم عبد الغفار عن اتصالات متواصلة من السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ بغرض تفقد احوال البعثة ومعرفة احتياجاتها وتذليل أي مصاعب تواجه معسكر المريخ في منطقة عين مليلة وأضاف حاتم أن الوالي ظل يتصل يومياً ويتابع التدريبات والأجواء في المعسكر وحث اللاعبين على الاجتهاد وتقديم أفضل ما عندهم أمام وفاق سطيف حتى يحقق المريخ نتيجة رائعة تمنحه النقاط الثلاث وتقربه أكثر من مرحلة المجموعات، كما كشف حاتم عن اتصالات متواصلة من سفير السودان بالجزائر ومن أسرة السفارة بغرض الاطمئنان على البعثة وتفقد احوالها والاستجابة لأي مطالب تقدمها إدارة البعثة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بشرى وهبة: المريخ سيخرج بمكاسب كبيرة من تجربتي الجزائر
قال  بشرى وهبة لاعب المريخ السابق إن الجهاز الفني للمريخ وُفّق في برنامج  مباراتين تجريبتين قبل مواجهة الوفاق سطيف موضحاً أن المريخ سيستفيد وسيخرج  بمكاسب كبيرة من التباري مع اندية جزائرية.وأضاف  المعلم بشرى إن المباراتين ستجزان البدائل وتتيح للجهازالفني فرصة  الاطمئنان على مدى جاهزية العناصر.ويرى بشرى إن تجهيز العناصر البديلة مهم  جداً في هذه المرحلة لأن المريخ يحتاج لكل لاعبيه وقال:إن غازريتو  "عارف شغلو" ونجح في ما يقوم به من عمل كبير في المريخ وعلى الجميع  مساعدته لأن المرحلة تتطلب التكاتف، وأضاف: غارزيتو وضع الفريق في الطريق  الصحيح مشيراً إلى أن على لاعبي المريخ أن يتناسوا ما حدث في مباراة  الاتحاد ويطووا ملف هدف شيبون ويركزوا على المرحلة المقبلة التي تعتبر هي  الأهم.ويرى بشرى أن مستوى المريخ متصاعد ومتطور والتجارب الودية في المعسكر قبل لقاء الوفاق ستقدم خدمة كبيرة للجهاز الفني.
عصام جوليت: غارزيتو مدرب كبير وأحدث تغيير كبير في شكل المريخ
قال  عصام جوليت لاعب المريخ السابق إن خوض المريخ لتجارب ودية قبل مواجهة  الوفاق أمر مهم جداً والمريخ سيخرج بمكاسب عديدة لافتاً الى أن أسلوب  الجزائريين واحد داخل الملعب.وأضاف جوليت إن المريخ لديه عناصر تحتاج لأداءمثل هذه المباريات حتى يطمئن الجهاز الفني على اكتمال جاهزية كل العناصر.وقال  جوليت: إن خوض مباراتين هو اعداد جيد للفرقة الحمراء تتيح للجهاز الفني  الوقوف على جاهزية كل العناصر، ويرى جوليت إن غارزيتو مدرب كبير وصاحب فكر  متقدم ومعه شكل ومظهر المريخ تغير تماماً. وقال: غارزيتو سيخرج بمكاسب  عديدة من التجربتين وسيمنح الاطمئنان والثقة للبدائل إذا احتاجها.
هشام السليني:سفر جمال سالم للمشاركة مع منتخب بلاده مكسب كبير للمريخ
قال  هشام السليني المدرب القومي إن سفر وعودة جمال سالم واداءه لمباراة دولية  ضمن منتخب بلاده مسكب كبير له وإعداد جيد طالما إن هناك وقت كافٍ بين  مباراة منتخب بلاده ومباراة المريخ والوفاق ويرى السليني إن مباراته  الدولية إذا كانت قبل مباراة المريخ بوقت كافٍ فإنه لن يعاني من الاجهاد  والسفر وشدد السليني على أهمية إتاحة الفرصة دوماً للحارس الثاني قائلاً  إنه ضد نظرية الحارس الأوحد، وحتى لا يدفع الفريق الثمن حال حدوث ظروف تحول  دون مشاركة الحارس الأساسي.ونصح  السليني فريقي القمة بتجهيز الحارس الثاني كلما سنحت فرصة مواتية حتى لا  يفقد الحساسية ويكون رهن أمر الجهاز الفني إذا حدثت حالة طارئه بغياب  الأساسي.
جمال أبوعنجة:مظهر المريخ أمام الاتحاد أقل بكثير من مظهره أمام الترجي
وفي  سياق ذي صلة يرى جمال أبوعنجة لاعب المريخ السابق إن المباريات التجريبية  مفيدة جداً ولكن في هذا الوقت يجب الاستفادة من المباراة التجريبية قائلاً  إن هناك أخطاء كثيرة وعدم تركيز واضح والمريخ لم يظهر بالشكل الذي ظهر به  امام الترجي وقال أبوعنجة إن مباراة سطيف مهمة ولا تحتمل أي نتيجة سلبية  مضيفاً إنه على اللاعبين أن يرموا بكل ثقلهم في هذه المباراة لأنها نهائي  مبكر.وأوضح  أبو عنجة إن المباريات التجريبية الأفضل أن تكون مغلقة حتى تعم الفائدة  موضحاً أن التجارب المفتوحة تجعل من المنافس ملم بكل العناصر حتى البدائل.وقال أبوعنجة إنه يتمنى أن يغلق غارزيتو المباريات التجريبية حتى لا يكون المريخ وكل عناصره كتبا مفتوح للمنافسين.ويرى أبوعنجة إن المريخ سيستفيد من التجارب الودية لأنها تجهّز البدائل وتدخل اللاعبين في جو المباراة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* جابسون في تصريحات خاصة لـ(الزاوية) : واجهت سطيف العام الماضي.. وبمقدورنا الفوز عليه



أشار النيجيري سلمون جابسون المحترف بصفوف المريخ أنه يعرف وفاق سطيف جيداً من واقع مواجهته له العام الماضي في دور المجموعات بشعار الأهلي بنغازي، وقال جابسون في تصريحات خاصة لــ(الزاوية)، إن حامل اللقب اختلف كثيراً عن الماضي برحيل عدد من أبرز لاعبيه.. وقطع جابسون أن المريخ الحالي أفضل من الأهلي بنغازي الذي فرض التعادل على الفريق الجزائري العام الماضي في ملعبه.. وأنه بمقدور الفرقة الحمراء تحقيق الفوز في اللقاء القادم لامتلاكها القدرة والثقة والإرادة الكاملة، وتابع النيجيري: أهم ما يميز وفاق سطيف الاندفاع البدني الكبير الذي يلعب به لاعبوه.


*

----------

